# 82nd Airborne Arrow Bouncing Off Rest at Valley.



## Richierich (Aug 24, 2005)

I have an 82nd Airborne, 28.5", 70# with a Trophy Taker FAW rest. I'm not shooting too short arrow (what you may think when I tell you my problem) and I'm shooting 125 gr fixed broadheads and my arrows weigh 395 gr and I'm using a mechanical release.

My problem, unless I draw back slowly, my arrow jumps off my rest!!!!! It happens when I enter my backwall as I'm pulling my string back. I'm pulling and then I hit the point where I'm entering the valley and of course, when I enter the valley, my pull-back goes fast and then I hit the back wall and my draw stops and my arrow bounces off my rest. The fast "break-over" (I don't know what else to call it!) and wall makes my arrow come off my rest.

Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks!!


----------



## petev (Jun 7, 2008)

If you can't maintain a smooth draw all the way to the wall, you might want to try one of the follwoing:

1) Replace the rest cord with some bungee cord. If you ask TT they will send you a piece. Then you can adjust it so that the rest comes up a little sooner, before the roll over into the valley.

2) Reduce your draw weight until you get used to the cam roll over. It will make it easier to keep a smooth draw and not slam into the wall.

~petev


----------



## R3FOXX (Mar 29, 2008)

*Nock pinch.*

I'm pretty sure that youre loop is pinching youre arrow nock at full draw. I like to tie my loop below the arrow for this reason, it creates more down pressure and youre arrow should not pop off the rest when you draw.


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*82nd Rest problems*

Sold alot of those Airborns this year and the only full proof rest that I got to work the best was a Vapor Trail Limb Driver. I have been friends with Dan Evans for alot of years and sold thousands of his rests but they just will not work super clean on the Airborn bow from what I have found.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

montanaarchery said:


> Sold alot of those Airborns this year and the only full proof rest that I got to work the best was a Vapor Trail Limb Driver. I have been friends with Dan Evans for alot of years and sold thousands of his rests but they just will not work super clean on the Airborn bow from what I have found.


Why..how is the 82nd different to every other bow ??..if you don't draw back any bow smoothly there is a chance the arrow will pop off a drop away. IMO its nothing to do with the bow or the rest..


----------



## petev (Jun 7, 2008)

You can also try shortening the rest cord. This will make the rest come up slower and sooner.

~petev


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*Airborn and arrow rests*

The combination of the cam and the roller cable guard makes the cable move very abruptly at the end of the draw cycle. You can believe me if you like or not. But when you try and set up over 40 of them you tend to figure these things out. Maybe I am crazy but that is how that cam, cable roller and maybe limb angle end up. Ask the guys at Bowtech they will agree with me.


----------



## bbs383ci (May 14, 2008)

seems to me they would reconfigure the bow if there is only on rest that will work on them thats not a very good selling factor for them im not saying you dont know what your talking about you have way more experience than i do. i shoot the general from bowtech and it has a fast breaking cam especially with the speed module and ive never had a problem with the arrow popping out of the rest but it does sound like there is arrow pinch on the string if everything is lined up correctly and tuned the arrow shouldnt pop off unless you really jerk the bow hard which then means your prolly pulling to much ( quit trying to be tough shoot whats comfortable) but im leanign toward arrow pinching and ive had good luck with qad dropaway it has adeep vee and an arrow containment bar you can hold the bow upside down and the arrow wont fall out
Dustin


----------



## Richierich (Aug 24, 2005)

Montanaarchery said: "The combination of the cam and the roller cable guard makes the cable move very abruptly at the end of the draw cycle."

IMO, M'archery nailed it. It's NOT arrow pinch. And, I've been shooting Bowtech bows for six years. I've owned several of their top of the line bows and I have never had this problem.

I took my bow back to the archery shop and my bow tech (Not Bowtech) said that many of the 82nds have this problem but mine was especially bad. It's just a violent roll over and stop. It makes the arrow bounce. I put a Trophy Taker rest with an arrow guard (I guess that's what's it called) and it fixed the problem. Well, it didn't "fix" the problem, the rest just keeps the arrow where it falls into place where it should be after, if, it bounces.

I can pull back smoothly (which is most always the case) and it will not happen but if you're pulling back quickly when the buck's head is behind a tree and you need to hurry up and get your bow pulled back, it'll make the arrow bounce everytime when it rolls over and comes to full draw.

Not huge problem with the right rest but that's just how the 82nd is designed I guess.

You nailed it Montanaarchery!

I'm headed to WI for a five day bow hunt starting next Monday.

Thanks everyone for your help!!!


----------



## Richierich (Aug 24, 2005)

Montanaarchery said: "The combination of the cam and the roller cable guard makes the cable move very abruptly at the end of the draw cycle."

IMO, M'archery nailed it. I took my bow back to the archery shop and my bow tech (Not Bowtech) said that many of the 82nds have this problem but mine was especially bad. It's just a violent roll over and stop. It makes the arrow bounce. I put a Trophy Taker rest with an arrow guard (I guess that's what's it called) and it fixed the problem. 

I can pull back smoothly and it not happen but if you're pulling back quickly when the buck's head is behind a tree and you need to hurry up, it'll make the arrow bounce everytime when it rolls over and comes to full draw.

Not huge problem with the right rest but that's just how the 82nd is designed.

You nailed it Montanaarchery!

I'm headed to WI for a five day bow hunt starting next Monday.

Thanks everyone for your help!!!


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I had this problem on my 101st but it doesn't sound like it was as bad as yours. My fix was to adjust the draw stop. I just adjust the draw stop so that the cam does not drop completely in to the valley. I hate the way that these cams drop so abruptly and so deeply in to the valley. If you get very aggressive with where you set the draw stop I think it minimizes this issue. It does reduce the letoff but it feels like a very slight increase in holding weight to me.


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

You say that if you draw back slowly the arrow does not jump off the rest.
So why dont you just draw back more slowly?
Does the same think happen if you back the bow weight down to 60lbs?
You are pulling 70lbs over the hump on the cam.
With modern cams the valley is very sudden and aggressive and its the transition that makes the arrow jump off the rest.
So this transition must be smooth and controlled to avoid it.
Maybe try a lighter weight until you control the draw cycle then gradually wind it back up to 70lbs.
I have taught a few people how to shoot compound and the arrow fallig off the rest is allways linked to the way the bow is drawn.

Good luck
Nightimer


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*101*

70 lbs on a 101st pulled back slowly is not for the inexperienced!
They can be a little stout.If you pull back too abruptly and hiit the draw stop you soon learn your ready to try again.


----------



## Roundtree (Oct 15, 2009)

add some serving under the nock between the nock and bottom knot of the loop. may not be nock pinch causing this jumping, but the serving will place more pressure down on the launcher and help it stay on the rest. not much is needed only 1/8" to 1/4".


----------

